# Dunnes - New No Cash, CC or laser Refund Policy



## weyhey (7 Aug 2007)

Just one to watch out for as briefly mentioned in a previous thread - The new Dunnes in Henry St, Dublin no longer give cash or credit/debit card refunds unless an item is faulty. They give a gift card instead. 

I think The Square, Tallaght has also brought in the new policy too and the check out girl in Henry Street said other stores may be bringing it out too. 

No more shopping in Dunnes for me. I hate changing rooms and only buy in shops where I can try clothes on at home and I know I can get a full refund if I don't like them.


----------



## Sn@kebite (7 Aug 2007)

Hi,
Is this for just clothing sections, or for all depts. i.e.- food hall?


----------



## Pee (7 Aug 2007)

While this is a change for Dunnes they are not doing anything that is outside your consumer rights.


----------



## Sn@kebite (7 Aug 2007)

I'm sure they'll be losing customers this way.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Hi,
> Is this for just clothing sections, or for all depts. i.e.- food hall?


Surely they didn't have a policy of refunding on food purchase unless the food was stale/problematic in some way?


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Aug 2007)

I mentioned this subject here already. I'm still convinced that they will revert back to the old system just like they did in the past when they tried out a new returns policy.

Whatever about putting the credit onto a gift card and allowing people to use same in the food section its dreadful to close off the fitting rooms when the 50% off (on certain items) sales are on.

The fact that Debenhams, M&S, Penneys, Argos etc. still maintain their 28/30 return policy will just put people off using Dunnes for clothes purchases.


----------



## Thirsty (7 Aug 2007)

Me too, I'm voting with my feet; I won't be shopping there anymore.

I have friends w. children with special needs and the only comfortable way they can shop for their children is to buy things and try them on at home and return anything that's not suitable.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2007)

Kildrought said:


> I have friends w. children with special needs and the only comfortable way they can shop for their children is to buy things and try them on at home and return anything that's not suitable.


Would retailers maybe make special allowance for people with children in this position on individual request?


----------



## z108 (8 Aug 2007)

Its a bad move and makes them look like a lower class operation. This is not in their best interests.


----------



## weyhey (8 Aug 2007)

sueellen said:


> The fact that Debenhams, M&S, Penneys, Argos etc. still maintain their 28/30 return policy will just put people off using Dunnes for clothes purchases.


 
Be careful about Debenhams - I bought a few dresses in their sale recently and I mentioned to the check out girl I was panic buying for a wedding I had got invited to at the last minute and would try them on at home. 

I ended up choosing one dress and bringing back the others but was only then told on _items reduced by 50% or more they don't do full refunds only exchanges or gift cards_ unless item is faulty. When I bought the items the check out girl never mentioned this to me so I was fuming!


----------



## Sn@kebite (8 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Surely they didn't have a policy of refunding on food purchase unless the food was stale/problematic in some way?


Yes - that's what i was thinking but I was wondering have they removed our rights to return say, stale/outdated foods?


ClubMan said:


> Would retailers maybe make special allowance for people with children in this position on individual request?


Is it fair that ppl with special needs children should be burdened with having to sort this out? - And what if their children aren't present? - Will the cashier/manager believe them?


sign said:


> Its a bad move and makes them look like a lower class operation. This is not in their best interests.


Could it be temporary thing? Maybe just a test to see if they can increase revenue and if not ditch the new policies?


----------



## nelly (8 Aug 2007)

s this legal?
if goods are faulty and you are within your warrenty period then you should get your money back. If you buy a dress with a fault in it clearly marked or buy something and think you can return it then tough, not customer friendly but legal. 
We really miss Roches Stores now!


----------



## ATgirl (8 Aug 2007)

i brought a pair of shoes back to dunnes today (waterford) and got a full refund back on my laser card.  no fault with them, they just weren't suitable when I got home.  no questions asked why or anything, refund was processed as normal.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Is it fair that ppl with special needs children should be burdened with having to sort this out? - And what if their children aren't present? - Will the cashier/manager believe them?


That's a different discussion altogether but remember that a retailer only has a legal obligation to facilitate repairs/refunds/exchanges in the case of faulty goods so anything else is discretionary.



nelly said:


> s this legal?
> if goods are faulty and you are within your warrenty period then you should get your money back. If you buy a dress with a fault in it clearly marked or buy something and think you can return it then tough, not customer friendly but legal.
> We really miss Roches Stores now!


Did you read the original post?


weyhey said:


> The new Dunnes in Henry St, Dublin no longer give cash or credit/debit card refunds unless an item is faulty.


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Aug 2007)

As this policy only appears to operate in some larger branches one would have to wonder are they testing the policy?  Surely if an organisation introduce a new policy they apply it to all stores unless its on a test basis only.


----------



## rabbit (8 Aug 2007)

weyhey said:


> The new Dunnes in Henry St, Dublin no longer give cash or credit/debit card refunds unless an item is faulty. They give a gift card instead.


 

Good for them.  Too many people were buying items ( after examining them in the shop ),  using them once or twice + then returning them for a full refund.


----------



## Thirsty (9 Aug 2007)

I was in Dunnes Liffey Valley yesterday and asked if I could bring back the items for a full refund and was told yes as long as I had receipt & tags were present etc., - business as usual it would seem?


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Aug 2007)

I would love to know if anyone has bought something in Henry St. or the Square and tried to return it to another branch for refund.  Interesting to see their policy on this.


----------



## MB05 (9 Aug 2007)

I bought stuff in the opening half price sale in Henry St. and returned it for cash in the Stephen's Green branch a few days later.  The girl on the customer services desk did say that she wasn't sure if they were supposed to give me cash or a gift card but as they hadn't been told officially one way or the other she gave me the cash.

I have to say I will buy less from Dunnes if they introduce this policy.  I buy things I am unsure about safe in the assumption I can bring it back if I don't like it when I get it home. If this policy stands I think I would be inclined to leave it rather than risk being stuck with a gift card.


----------



## rabbit (9 Aug 2007)

sueellen said:


> I would love to know if anyone has bought something in Henry St. or the Square and tried to return it to another branch for refund. Interesting to see their policy on this.


 
Its great to be able to get stuff for a party or whatever + return it a few days or a week later.   Not fair on the shop or the customers of the shop though who do not know where it has been, its storage condititions or hygene etc.


----------



## Thirsty (10 Aug 2007)

I bought stuff in the recent 50% sale in the Tallaght (Square) branch and returned it to Blanchardstown a few days later - got my refund no problem.


----------



## RainyDay (10 Aug 2007)

rabbit said:


> Its great to be able to get stuff for a party or whatever + return it a few days or a week later.


By 'stuff' - do you mean beer (and returning the unused stuff) or a nice new outfit (and return the beer-stained, smoke-smelling outfit)?


----------



## rabbit (11 Aug 2007)

By " stuff" I mean things excluding foodstuffs / drink.   I was being a bit tongue in cheek - I do not think a shop should give a cash refund to people who take items ( eg clothes ) home and return them days or even weeks later ( when is the cut-off time period ? ).   People have ample opportunity to try on clothes for example in shops, and examine them, and feel them, without taking them home + then returning them days or weeks later.  If a shop does that, fine, I would not buy clothes from a shop like that.   I like to buy "new" new.


----------



## RainyDay (11 Aug 2007)

rabbit said:


> People have ample opportunity to try on clothes for example in shops, and examine them, and feel them,


Have you tried getting a double-buggy and 2 wriggly kids into a changing room?


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Aug 2007)

I queried these very points with a manager recently and he said that they are only using this policy in their larger branches for the moment but may well introduce it to all branches in time. 

The gift cards with the credit refund can be used for buying groceries.

Items bought in the larger branches with this policy can presently be returned to other stores (without this policy) for cash refund but only if they stock the particular items. Brands like Savida are quite often only stocked in the larger stores.


----------



## PM1234 (11 Aug 2007)

rabbit said:


> Its great to be able to get stuff for a party or whatever + return it a few days or a week later. Not fair on the shop or the customers of the shop though who do not know where it has been, its storage condititions or hygene etc.


 

I know Rabbit is kidding from further posts but my question is: 

Do people here think this actually goes on? Its dishonest to both the shop and the customers who buy what are essentially second hand goods. 

I discovered a policy in a nationwide shop chain (I'm unsure if I'm allowed to name it here) that allow the sales assistants to wear the clothes they sell during the day and afterwards put them back on the rails. I refuse to go into this chain now but perhaps naively thought this was just this particular chain?


----------



## snuffle (12 Aug 2007)

PM1234 said:


> I know Rabbit is kidding from further posts but my question is:
> 
> Do people here think this actually goes on? Its dishonest to both the shop and the customers who buy what are essentially second hand goods.
> 
> I discovered a policy in a nationwide shop chain (I'm unsure if I'm allowed to name it here) that allow the sales assistants to wear the clothes they sell during the day and afterwards put them back on the rails. I refuse to go into this chain now but perhaps naively thought this was just this particular chain?



This is revolting in the extreme but I would have no problem believing it to be the case.  I know of certain stores that would provide clothing for a photoshoot/filming day for a presenter etc. and would then place the worn clothes back out on the rails. I know most people would wash clothes before wearing them anyway (sweaty people trying them on in fitting rooms etc) but I would prefer if the top/skirt etc I had just bought had not been worn for an extended period and then just been placed back on rails as if they were brand new. Such items should be sold at a reduced cost IMO.

I would think twice about shopping in Dunnes if this was brought in nationwide - I tend to shop in stores that have a fairly decent return policy as I detest fitting rooms and prefer to try on at home where I can see if said item does the job I hoped it would (eg go with that skirt or match that jacket etc). Not always easy to lug your own wardrobe round with you in the hopes you can compare it to the top you are thinking of buying to see if it goes with it, and as other posters have mentioned - fitting rooms are not good places to try to squeeze into if you have buggies/small children/low mobility etc.


----------



## LIVERLIPS (13 Aug 2007)

During the 50% sale lately Dunnes in Donaghmede had the changing rooms closed and informed people to try them on at home and return them if they did not suit. This would be hassle for people as if the size was a small fit or even the hassle or returning them.


----------



## KalEl (13 Aug 2007)

I would suggest it's a minority of idiots who have abused Dunnes' lenient policy that have ruined things for everyone else.


----------



## Bluebells (15 Aug 2007)

Regarding the people who think that returning worn items of clothing is widespread, I am reminded of the line.." the dishonest man thinks everyone a thief, and every bush an officer "
In order to get a refund do you not have to have the tags still attached, and the item in saleable condition?
My local Dunnes has the clothing & homewares inside the door facing the car park, and this is the door I use when shopping for my groceries. The store is designed like this so that I will stop & buy something. This suits me fine, I don't have to spend the morning trying on clothes. If I am unsure about something I know I will be able to return it. The gift card thing is probably ok unless it has an expiry date, but it seems mean on the part of Dunnes - do they think that once they give a cash refund to a customer, he or she will never spend money in the shop again? I don't like Dunnes trying to ensure my loyalty like this. I won't be so impulsive with my purchases in Dunnes in future.


----------



## batty (15 Aug 2007)

This is revolting in the extreme but I would have no problem believing it to be the case. I know of certain stores that would provide clothing for a photoshoot/filming day for a presenter etc. and would then place the worn clothes back out on the rails. I know most people would wash clothes before wearing them anyway (sweaty people trying them on in fitting rooms etc) but I would prefer if the top/skirt etc I had just bought had not been worn for an extended period and then just been placed back on rails as if they were brand new

This is why i buy many of my clothes online.  Clothes that have been tried on are second hand IMO.  I like to get fresh clothes straight from the manufacturer.


----------



## RainyDay (15 Aug 2007)

batty said:


> This is why i buy many of my clothes online.  Clothes that have been tried on are second hand IMO.  I like to get fresh clothes straight from the manufacturer.


Are you certain that the online sellers don't have similar returns policies and/or photoshoot policies?


----------



## Jock04 (16 Aug 2007)

Marks & Sparks used to have an extremely open returns policy - as far as I can recall, you could return items for a full cash refund up to 6 months after buying it, if you simply said you weren't happy with the quality!

I was reminded of this when M&S were opening their Galway store & the local rag made comment about how many expat Irish used to buy a suit for a wedding or whatever on the Friday & return it on the Monday. The practice certainly wasn't exclusive to the Irish, mind!
Absolutely no doubt M&S knew it was going on, on a massive scale but seemed happy to take their chances that a majority would be so pleased with the quality of their goods, that they'd keep them. Or spill porter down them & HAVE to keep them!
But even M&S have tightened up their policy now, although I don't think you'd have any problem at all returning an item after a few days & getting a refund.


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Aug 2007)

Jock04 said:


> But even M&S have tightened up their policy now, although I don't think you'd have any problem at all returning an item after a few days & getting a refund.


 

Certainly not-I recently returned an (unworn) suit to M&S after a few days for a full refund.  Ditto for Burton.


----------



## Flax (16 Aug 2007)

Dunnes has been going downhill for a while.

Their St. Stephen's Green and George's Street branches have out of date food on the shelves (for example, if you go in today and look in their vegetable section you will see the mangetouts are out of date) and their staff are incredibly unfriendly.

Does anyone know if it is policy in their stores to not help people pack their bags?


----------



## ClubMan (17 Aug 2007)

_Indo _article on this issue:

Opinion: No refund policy makes no sense


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Sep 2007)

sueellen said:


> I mentioned this subject here already. I'm still convinced that they will revert back to the old system just like they did in the past when they tried out a new returns policy.
> 
> Whatever about putting the credit onto a gift card and allowing people to use same in the food section its dreadful to close off the fitting rooms when the 50% off (on certain items) sales are on.
> 
> The fact that Debenhams, M&S, Penneys, Argos etc. still maintain their 28/30 return policy will just put people off using Dunnes for clothes purchases.


 
Was I right or was I right, as usual  

Heard yesterday in Dunnes that the new no refund policy has been scrapped!   Hope this is true.  Must have hit their pockets hard.


----------

